# Good groomer near Orange County, NY?



## Otterdance (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone have a good groomer near Orange County, NY, who really knows how to groom a Golden? I am looking for someone who will hand dry and brush while drying as Athena goes all curly and clumpy if air- / cage-dried. We will be visiting the in-laws for Thanksgiving, and need to arrive with a clean and pretty pup. 

Since I am currently injured and cannot get her in and out of tub, or give her a trimming, I thought we might take a leap and go to a groomer. But of course, I'm completely nervous, having always done everything, nails-to-tails myself...

Willing to travel some and definitely willing to pay for quality work (since I know first-hand what it takes! :^)

Many thanks in advance!

And... Yay, first snow!!! (She happened to be closing one eye b/c of snowflake, but doesn't it look like she's mischievously winking?)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

NY members, can anyone recommend a groomer in NY for member Otterdance?


----------



## Otterdance (Jan 30, 2012)

*Groomer near Orange County, NY?*

Duplicate post


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------

